# Carpeted trunk mat & cargo net



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Got my carpeted trunk mat today. It's a nice, plush, black carpet with the embroidered Cruze logo. Got it from AutoAnything for $145.90. Fits great! Looks great. Didn't even take the tags off yet.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Here is a picture of a trunk mat that I saved from my 1966 red Cadillac Convertible. Look how much cars/trunks have shrunk! You could have LIVED in the Cadillac trunk with room to spare! 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

If anyone is getting a cargo net, here are the two black plugs that you pry out with a small screwdriver and then screw in the clips for the cargo net. It's a little hard to screw in at first, but once it catches, you're good to go.

Left side-








[/IMG]

Right side-








[/IMG]


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Looks good!


Thanks. Finishes it off nicely. Seems like a nice quality too. It does say *Made in the USA!*

I should have mentioned that you have your choice of designs and color thread for the logo AND the stitching too.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

wow thats really nice makes me want to get one


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks great! Where did you get the net from?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Looks great! Where did you get the net from?


I got the cargo net from eBay, but the dealer it came from was Don Massey Cadillac in Plymouth, MI. Not sure if you can get it directly from them or if you have to go through eBay. Their eBay seller name is metro24wholesale-2009.

The net was $37.99 with $5.99 postage. Not really a big savings from the local dealer that wanted $45.00 plus 6% sales tax. Simple to install yourself.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 26, 2013)

*Cargo Net Hook Only Part # Found*

See my reply here.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...665-cargo-net-hook-part-found.html#post768233


----------

